# Quickest way to set up a company?



## TreeTiger (29 Mar 2010)

I need to set up a company very quickly, it will be a single member limited company.  I am not finding the CRO website terribly clear so it would be really helpful if someone could advise me.

The CRO require Memorandum of Association - how detailed does the description of the business need to be?  At this point in time I need to be as general as possible.

It is possible to reserve a company name online using CORE, but I don't understand from the CRO website if that means the process of setting up a company has been started.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jack2009 (29 Mar 2010)

TreeTiger said:


> I need to set up a company very quickly, it will be a single member limited company. I am not finding the CRO website terribly clear so it would be really helpful if someone could advise me.
> 
> The CRO require Memorandum of Association - how detailed does the description of the business need to be? At this point in time I need to be as general as possible.
> 
> ...


 
Contact a company secretarial company they will be able to assist you, memorandum and articles of association can be prepared in a standard format and cover most areas/industries.  
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=27186


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2010)

If only there was an Ask About Business section...


----------



## TreeTiger (29 Mar 2010)

... Sorry, fixed now. Under stress and pressure...


----------



## Gavin (25 Apr 2011)

The key factor you need to keep in mind is finding the right kind of company formation services that absolutely fit your desired target and results. They will reduce your burden by registering your company. They are up to date with the legal procedures that should be followed, so it is recommended to hire registration agents while registering a company.


----------



## Paddy199 (26 Apr 2011)

€199 incl VAT approx 5 working days. They can do 2/3 working days for a shelf company.

Jason Bowers
Account Development & Support Manager 
Direct Dial: +353 1 256 6206 Fax: 01 256 6299

ICC Formations
R*egistered Address:* The Chase (5th Floor), Carmanhall Road, Sandyford, Dublin 18 (Ireland)

No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.


----------

